# Que es el PRE-GND Y PWR.GND



## Power-off (Nov 17, 2012)

Hola a todos, pues mi duda es esta, tengo el integrado TA-8273H. y quiero construir el amplificador, pero al ver el datasheet, me surge esta duda, Que es el PRE-GND Y PWR.GND, que aparece en la hoja de datos?. Gracias por ayudarme.







Y como prueba que intente usar el buscador y encontré poca información:


----------



## DRIVERSOUND (Nov 17, 2012)

Hola Power-off el PRE-GND= Preamplifier Ground PW-GND= Power Ground, en pocas palabras es la Tierra del Preamplicador del IC y la Tierra del IC, se conectan entre si.

Hasta luego.


----------



## Power-off (Nov 17, 2012)

Gracias por tomarte la molestia y el tiempo de contestarme.


----------



## Nuyel (Nov 18, 2012)

No, espera, si se conectan ambos a tierra, pero el motivo de marcarlos diferente es por que *NO SE CONECTAN JUNTOS*, en el circuito impreso deben conectarse mediante conexión en estrella, esto se hace por que el alto consumo de la potencia enviará mucha corriente en esta y si el preamplificador se conectase en la misma pista, la corriente crearía oscilaciones en este que se amplificarían, pasarían a la potencia y el ciclo se repite haciendo que todo suene mal.


----------



## Power-off (Nov 18, 2012)

Ok Gracias Nuyel, Entonces hare la conexion como me indicas, en estrella. Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## DRIVERSOUND (Nov 18, 2012)

Nuyel dijo:


> No, espera, si se conectan ambos a tierra, pero el motivo de marcarlos diferente es por que *NO SE CONECTAN JUNTOS*, en el circuito impreso deben conectarse mediante conexión en estrella, esto se hace por que el alto consumo de la potencia enviará mucha corriente en esta y si el preamplificador se conectase en la misma pista, la corriente crearía oscilaciones en este que se amplificarían, pasarían a la potencia y el ciclo se repite haciendo que todo suene mal.


 
Nuyel esta muy bien la aclaracion graciaspues no me supe hacer entender cuando dije que se conecten entre si... son los que van simbolizados con una Flecha ↓ van conectados entre si, y ya PW-GND que es Tierra se interconectan todos a GNDpor eso mismo han separado las GND porque unas son las del amplificador que son PW-GND y las otras que son PRE-GND van al Preamplificador, de las cuales manejan diferentes corrientes y cada una de ellas se debe conectar entre si como corresponde, es que pense que el amigo solo queria saber que significaba los terminos por ello no lo hice extenso

Hasta luego.


----------



## elcom (Jun 1, 2014)

Nuyel dijo:


> No, espera, si se conectan ambos a tierra, pero el motivo de marcarlos diferente es por que *NO SE CONECTAN JUNTOS*, en el circuito impreso deben conectarse mediante conexión en estrella, esto se hace por que el alto consumo de la potencia enviará mucha corriente en esta y si el preamplificador se conectase en la misma pista, la corriente crearía oscilaciones en este que se amplificarían, pasarían a la potencia y el ciclo se repite haciendo que todo suene mal.



Conexion estrella de motores trifasicos? 
 disculpen la ignorancia


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 1, 2014)

elcom dijo:


> Conexion estrella de motores trifasicos?
> disculpen la ignorancia



Se refiere al *"Punto estrella"* que es el retorno común en la fuente de alimentación


----------

